# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Riego subfoliar en banano

## Alper

Me interesaria contactar con alguna empresa ó consultor, para instalar *riego subfoliar en Banano Orgánico.*
Para conocimiento de todos los foristas, que sea por este medio.
Gracias.Temas similares: banano convencional BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) El boom del banano orgánico Banano Organico Precios de Banano Organico

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo contactate con Riego Perú - Paijan con el Ing. William García Vilca es especialista en riego tecnificado, trabajo conmigo en una agroindustria Liberteña, su oficina esta cerca de las tiendas agrícolas, en la misma panamericana, abajo hay un restaurant y arriba son sus oficinas. 
Voy a buscar su tarjeta y te envio más información. 
Saludos,

----------

Alper

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo el RPM de William es : *204622 
Saludos, 
Pd.: El miercoles estoy por la Tara en Guadalupe.

----------

Alper

----------


## Ian Grobman

Estimado Sr.
Contacta con NaanDan Jain al 6176060, con el Ing. Ian Vega o Jafet Ramirez

----------

Alper

----------


## Alper

Estimado Ian:
Por favor me podrias indicar el código de la ciudad, referente al número telefónico enviado.
Te comento que contacté, con un Ing. de esa empresa hace más de un mes, nunca recibí respuesta.
Saludos.

----------


## Ian Grobman

Estimado SEñor
el Telefono es 51-1-6176060 y mi telefono es el 51-1-4226458. 
Me comprometo ha acompañarte a la empresa y hacer un seguimiento conjuntamente. 
Saludos 
Ian

----------

Alper

----------


## jorjex

hola quisiera saber si pudiste instalar el riego subfoliar en banano yo estoy interesado en sembrar banano pero aun me falta aprender mas Te dejo mi correo para que puedas dar un poco mas de datos (jorjepe@hotmail.com) Te lo agradesco

----------


## Alper

Estamos a la espera de que se concluya el proyecto de electrificación de los pozos, en la zona.
Todavia no se ha instalado la plantación.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## mcycursos

Hola
Vendo plantines de banano (plátano de exportación) 
Procedentes de Costa Rica.
Son a pedido.
Son libres de virus, con garantía sanitaria y trazabilidad
Las plantas madre han sido estudiadas por 10 años mínimo
Para las zonas de Tumbes, Piura, Chiclayo y el Peru. 
Caracteristicas:
Fase III: plantin o plántula pequeño
Fase IV: plantin o plántula con sustrato inerte
Variedades: Valery, William y Gran Enano 
Costo: $1 cada una
2000-2500 plantas por hectárea
Producción: 3000 -3500 cajas por hectárea. 1 caja tiene 20 kgs aprox
Primera cosecha es a los 7 meses. 
Asesoria integral con expertos nacionales e internacionales en produccion de banano.
(Con respecto al riego subfoliar los que mas han estudiado el tema son Senninger y Rainbird) 
Saludos, 
Mayores informes por medio de este foro o enviar un email a 
Mary Carmen Yamamoto, Ing. mcycursos@gmail.com

----------


## jorjex

Precio de venta por kg de banano.

----------


## Ian Grobman

estimado Alper,
mi fono es 51-1-4426458 o cel 951860012
Saludos

----------

